# Pegging Out in Spain



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If you are heading to Spain this summer here are some tips. 

If you are going to peg out an awning, tent, gazebo etc .. do yourself a favour, take a bag of 6" nails and a 2lb club hammer.. ordinary wire pegs and a mallet will prove virtually useless in the rock hard ground of Southern Spain. 

Windbreaks are impossible to knock in, make a shallow hole with a cold chisel and use short home made guy lines using aforementioned nails. 

Pitches in many sites in Spain will be little more than dirt, some with shingle, breathable ground sheets are great in the UK but on this type of pitch the dust and dirt will soon be on top.. instead, get some heavy duty builders plastic sheeting and lay this first, buy enough to cover a large area, it can be trimmed to fit your pitch. 

Some sites have 'iron work' over the pitches, this can be covered with plastic or canvas as a sun shade, it also comes in useful for mounting a sat dish. :wink: 

RVs will benefit taking some sort of grey and black waste disposal, often the grey/black dumping is up high and difficult to access. 

Take extra fresh water filling hose, 50mt should be enough, this will save moving the van which can be a pain, especially if you have a safari room erected. 

Hook ups are generally within 25 mt, but not always, take an extra lead with the Spanish plug fitted. 

If you have choice of pitch.. don't park next to a Spanish registered vehicle, I'm not predudice but they love partying.. nuff said. 

Safe travels


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

....so nothing to do with death then. Phew


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

krull said:


> ....so nothing to do with death then. Phew


good job. Sounds like it'd be quite hard to dig out the grave if you did!! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Good suggestions and info, thanks


stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I had the same thought Krull! I opened the post with trepidation 8O 

Actually I do carry 6" nails to peg out - they often come in handy with the solid rock pitches at Ferry Meadows! I found some 6" nails in a camping shop that had little bars welded across which also helped with stopping the guy ropes slipping off the pegs.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hoots Mon*

I read the post in Jim's Scottish accent and pictured a huge buffet Henry 8th style but with paella and tortillas and sangria, Boy was I disappointed - shows how we are separated by the same language

Noel


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And he willl no thank ye the noo for his Scottish accent as he has a Scotts accent, is that right Jim :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Geo said:


> he has a Scotts accent, is that right Jim :lol:


Scot's actually .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Begorrah, slap on wrist duly noted. Great tip though even if payload is down by another kg due to hammer and nails


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > he has a Scotts accent, is that right Jim :lol:
> ...


*SCOTS* actually. :evil:

See http://www.worldwidewords.org/articles/apostrophe.htm

(PLEASE.......)

Dougie.


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

But, surely, Scots, Scot's and Scots' would all be permissible in regard to the pertinence of an accent.
Scots', as in the accent pertaining to numerous Scots people.
Scot's, as in the accent pertaining to an individual Scot.
Scots, if we accept the word as an abbreviation of, and having equivalence with, Scottish or Scotch (sorry, Jim).

And isn't Scots on of those words that, the more you type it, the more it seems wrongly spelled?

Hope this isn't off the topic of nailing awnings in Spain.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

thehutchies said:


> But, surely, Scots, Scot's and Scots' would all be permissible in regard to the pertinence of an accent


Yes, I would accept that (you'll be so glad to hear....).



thehutchies said:


> Hope this isn't off the topic of nailing awnings in Spain.


It is, but it's *much* more important. It's at the heart of all that's wrong with this country, blah blah blah blah .....

Dougie.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I take my battery drill , small masonry bit and screw in pegs that way don't land up hitting my fingers. Its also a lot easier to unscrew pegs rather than pulling them out. Great idea about ground sheet my wife hates sand or dust all over the place.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wobby said:


> I take my battery drill , small masonry bit and screw in pegs that way don't land up hitting my fingers. Its also a lot easier to unscrew pegs rather than pulling them out.


The high tec approach.. love it .. I watched a German guy do just that.. then he proceeded to build a kitchen from flat pack for the awning, complete with domestic fridge, cooker and wash basin.. incredible ! 
People watching .. great pastime on a busy site ..

Plastic sheet is a real benefit, many cover the whole pitch area ... worth while if you are staying for a couple or more weeks.. some even put up fences with it, others make sun shades .. oh happy days 8)


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

It is easier to get it completely wrong and just say Scotch. Who cares? Only the Scotch I guess.

As for not pitching next to the Spanish ! I guess if you dont want to be near the Spanish, dont go to Spain. Personally I would choose partying Spanish every time to the sweeping, cleaning, sleeping, whinging, moaning, sweeping, cleaning, drinking, sleeping northern Europeans who bless such a lively culture with their own miserable ways


----------

